# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  لمن هذا ..؟!

## بحر الشوق

*رمقي الاخير ..

بعد السؤال اتى بي الظن ..

فلست بالظنين الذي يظن سوء ..

ولكن اظنني ظننت انك لن تعرفي ..

ولن تجدي شيء لتعرفيه ..

سواء كانت كلمات ام حروف ..

فبعض الكلمات حروف ..

والبعض حروفها كلمات .. !! اتتعجبين !!؟

فما رأيك بان اصف ما لم يكن جوابه في حروفي ..



بدءت مـن زمـن وانـا اكتـب لك قصائـدي ..

واقول لك فيها عن قلبي وعن مشاعري ..

................................

لم يبقى هم ولا الم الا وكان رسمته بالقلم ..

ولم ازرع حرفا الا وبه فارق ومات وجرح ما التئم ..

................................

مــن نـقـطة البدايـة احـزان ليـس لهـا نهـاية .. 

ابدء كما انتيهت وفي الحـاشيه اكـرر الروايـة ..

................................


ملـت نفسـي وما مللـت من انتـظار الــرد ..

لربما سيأتي ساعي البريد بردك في الغد ..


...............................

فمن حينها كلما رأيت الساعي بالجوار ..

اسأله .. لمن هذا .. فيقول انه للجار ..

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فهل عرفتي حكايتي ..؟

و هل عرفتي حروفي الضائعة بين الكلمات ..؟.




بحر**



سانتظرك طول العمر ياطيفاً لم يمت ..*
*ساسقي ببعدي عشقك ..*
*وابني برحيلي جرحك ..*
*فقدري انتظارك ..*
*ولقائي بك هجرك ..*
*ومسافاتي ليست ببعد مسافاتك ..*
*فكل القلوب مجتمعه تناشد .. آه لقدري وقدرك ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم !
.
.
كلمات مؤلمة حقاً ..
وَ مناجاة أكتست بالحزن ..
.
.
كل الشكر.. 
وموفقين لكل خير ..

----------

بحر الشوق (11-06-2011)

----------


## بحر الشوق

*عليكم السلآآآآم

أهلين خيتو ..


اطلالة جميلة جداً ..


كل عام وانتي بخير ..



مع امنيات لك بالتوفيق ..



بحر*

----------

